# The Making of an Undead Horse



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Saw this fabulous how-to Haunted Overload developed for making a haunting horse from scratch and had to share:

http://www.enslin.com/rae/h.o./horse/horse01.html

UPDATE: Here are a couple more links (on the next page and below as well ) to some additional builds done by other amazing prop people, Obcessedwithit and Terra.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/115444-steed-abiagor.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/106280-build-outdoor-monster-props.html

And a link below (and on page 3 of this thread) to Dave the Dead's thestral prop.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6533&highlight=thestral


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow!!! That was so interesting to see and what an accomplishment. I like the way she did the bones with the wood base then the foam sheets on both sides. Seems do-able. (If I get to being that ambitious) Very nice Mr. Ded!


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Great job. Thanks for posting. 
I made hearse this year and need to add a horse for next year. Might have to "borrow" a few of your ideas....I can only hope it would turn out half as good as yours.
Again, great job and thanks.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Roxy, thank you so much for posting that! Haunted Overload really kicked the horse's a$$ on that sculpt. I loved their build process and how well they showed all the steps. Thanks for posting that Roxy, I have a skeleton reindeer or two I have been thinking of making (it's like you read my mind). A reindeer is along the same lines as a horse, just a tad smaller...and a ton lighter....(I hope)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

kenkozpgh said:


> Great job. Thanks for posting.
> I made hearse this year and need to add a horse for next year. Might have to "borrow" a few of your ideas....I can only hope it would turn out half as good as yours.
> Again, great job and thanks.


Just to make sure everyone knows, I did not make this horse. I just posted the link

Haunted Overload did such a great job on this prop. You look at it and want one of your very own, then think "where would I store that in the off season?"


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I just thought I might share a skelli horse pic a friend of mine _Obcessedwithit_ made this past year. The horse was decked out in funeral procession attire. She made the coach too. You can find her on Halloween Forum if interested in making a horse, I know she would give you tips if you attempt a build.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Holy smokes, that looks awesome too! I waaannnnt onnnne! (Sorry for the whine)


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

OK WOW! just wow! that looks great.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

I know Its not exactly the same thing but depending on how much detail you need this could be useful as is or as a good foundation of something more detailed.
http://www.thewinfieldcollection.com/product/Skeleton_Horse_Rider_Woodcraft_Pattern/All_Halloween


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Awesome links. Thanks for posting the web sites and their horse builds


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 25, 2012)

OH wow, thanks for sharing. I was thinking of making skeleton reindeer like in the NBC and this could help me.


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 25, 2012)

The funeral coach is amazing also is there info on how they built that?


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW!! Thanks for sharing. Really cool looking horse. Now where could I store it? hmmmm


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Halloween Lady said:


> I just thought I might share a skelli horse pic a friend of mine _Obcessedwithit_ made this past year. The horse was decked out in funeral procession attire. She made the coach too. You can find her on Halloween Forum if interested in making a horse, I know she would give you tips if you attempt a build.


Here's the link to her build thread:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/115444-steed-abiagor.html

And here's a link to a demon horse build by the Mistress of Awesome Prop Making, Terra:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/106280-build-outdoor-monster-props.html


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

That is freaking cool! It reminds me of the horse on the X-box game "Undead Zombie".


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

These rock and give me a starting point if I ever get around to my Devils heard and ghost riders. Can't help it I love the song and have always wanted to make a nod to it in my haunt.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

A trick wood workers and airbrushers have learned (well, some of them at least) is to put a box fan (with solid sides) near where you are working, but pointing away, and with a fibreglass furnace filter on the suction side of the fan while you are carving away at the foam or doing anything that releases a lot of particulates into the air. The filter and fan will capture tons of the junk, and it lets you, and your work environment, stay a whole lot cleaner. When you are done you can either toss the filter, or put the filter on a trash can with the gunky side down, then give it a few good wacks. This will shake a lot of the gunk out so that you can use the filter again. IF you are using this setup with paint, then you typically end up tossing the filter. The filters are very inexpensive and can save you and your surroundings from getting heavily coated with debris or overspray (from painting).

Cool project though. I'd like to see it in real life/person.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Thats friggin' killer. XD


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

fontgeek said:


> A trick wood workers and airbrushers have learned (well, some of them at least) is to put a box fan (with solid sides) near where you are working, but pointing away, and with a fibreglass furnace filter on the suction side of the fan while you are carving away at the foam or doing anything that releases a lot of particulates into the air. The filter and fan will capture tons of the junk, and it lets you, and your work environment, stay a whole lot cleaner. When you are done you can either toss the filter, or put the filter on a trash can with the gunky side down, then give it a few good wacks. This will shake a lot of the gunk out so that you can use the filter again. IF you are using this setup with paint, then you typically end up tossing the filter. The filters are very inexpensive and can save you and your surroundings from getting heavily coated with debris or overspray (from painting).
> 
> Cool project though. I'd like to see it in real life/person.


 This is a great hint , fontgeek . I will have to try that the next time I am carving styrofoam .

All of the undead horse sculpts look good , fine work .


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

That trick also helps with spray paint, airbrushing, sanding, and other pursuits that create or raise a lot of dust or overspray. It's kind of like living next to an airport, and not realizing how noisy it is until it stops, well, the same goes for how dusty things can get, you don't realize how bad it is until you have a way to stop it. That same setup will help clean the air flowing into or out of a house or room. If you have other fans going in the room or house they will stir up the dust, while the box fan setup will capture it.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

WOW that horse is outstanding!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Had to include this as well - an undead horse with wings - Dave the Dead's thestral:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6533&highlight=thestral


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow thats freaky cool nice


----------



## Tortureklown (May 7, 2012)

nice looking horse, ideas ideas (sorry for it being a month later but it looks good)


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

that horse is amazing!


----------



## circe257 (Sep 29, 2013)

This horse build is amazing! Definitely on my future wish list.


----------



## Maarkb (Jul 26, 2013)

This is so well done! Congratulations. Must have been super long.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

This is a great how to find, lots of ideas are being spawned from it.


----------

